# gift suggestions?



## familyfirst09 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thought this would be a good place to post this question. Does anyone have any fun/different ideas for xmas presents for a 5 year old little girl? Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Not sure for a 5 year old girl. Something with princesses or ponies?

I'm still holding to my suggestion in your other thread as a gift for your husband. Make sure you're not drinking coffee this time.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Bike
Electric Car (a kid's car of course)

How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

dolls and doll houses

Dolls & Dollhouses : Toys - Walmart.com


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Bike
> Electric Car (a kid's car of course)
> 
> How much are you looking to spend?


So... not a Prius?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

sandc said:


> So... not a Prius?


No Prius

When my son was little I bought him a peddle car modeled after a Ferrari. You should have seen the look on people’s faces at work when I was leaving as told them I was going to go pick up my son’s Ferrari. :rofl:


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

> Not sure for a 5 year old girl. Something with princesses or ponies?


La La Loopsy, Monster High, Hello Kitty, princesses, barbie dolls, furbee, plush toys or ornamental fairytale characters, art or drawing kits, dress-up clothes or cutesy tee shirts, school supplies that feel special (tin pencil boxes or goomy dismantle-able erasers, folders, etc), hair accessories, My Little Pony or Unicorn stuff, Zoobles, sports equipment or games, jewelry box, diary with colored gel pens, a photo album with select photos in it, books(!!), a tea set (with mixes for hot chocolate or such alternatives to tea), Build a Bear gift cards, Tinkerbell stuff, a basket filled with random little goodies that she likes (unwrapping lots of tiny parcels can make kids feel special).

I spoil my nieces and nephews and take them shopping weekly. These are the things that seem to appeal to the age group you mention.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

American Girl ® | Dolls, clothes, games, & gifts for girls


----------



## familyfirst09 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks!! I think I'm done and pretty much got everything you listed lol. Except for the damn furbee, can't see to find one of those anymore!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

They carry Furbees at Target, but they're like 60 bucks and I, personally, don't think they're worth it. They tend to sell rather quickly, too.


----------

